# Thermaltake Big Typhoon



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2006)

Thermaltake has been around for only seven years, but every one of them has been spent turning the heads of the hardware community. From the original Golden Orb's effective cooling at near silent levels to the current array of water and air coolers, Thermaltake continues to impress with both design and function. When Thermaltake designed the Big Typhoon, they went all out, using six heatpipes and a 120mm fan. Is bigger really better? Let's find out...

*Show full review*


----------



## drade (Jul 26, 2006)

So you said on the back of that little black H, to just remove one protective side, or both? I saw you took one side off to stick it to mobo, but do you need to for the metal H?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2006)

You can take off one side, but the plastic H gets applied to the foam.  If you take off the other protective side of the foam it gets stuck to the motherboard.

mobo -> foam -> plastic H -> metal H


----------



## drade (Jul 26, 2006)

Alright, so I take off one side (so its sticky) and apply it to the mobo, then just put the black and white plastic h over the foam? Or do I take off the other side, then put the plastic h on so it sticks then the screws?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2006)

> Now, I needed to assemble the Thermaltake backplate. It consists of a chrome plate, a plastic insulator and a foam pad, each shaped like an “H.” I took the foam pad and removed the protective paper from one side, exposing the adhesive tape underneath. I then took the plastic insulator and mated it to the foam, pressing down to ensure even contact.
> 
> The assembly we just made gets attached to the backside of the CPU socket with the foam side down. You can remove the protective paper from the other side of the foam for a more permanent installation, or those of us that swap hardware often can skip this step to make the plate easier to remove (as I did).


I would take the foam H and remove only one side.  Attach the plastic H to the sticky side of the foam.  At this point, you can remove the other sticky side and attach it to the mobo.  But if you think you may be swapping out the cooler, mobo, etc anytime soon, don't bother to remove the second side, as it will complicate the situation later.  Again, remember:



> mobo -> foam -> plastic H -> metal H



BTW, the plastic piece is black only, not black and white.

Also, I recently found out that Thermaltake has a new version out, called the Big Typhoon VX.  It includes a black grill, a slightly different fan, a VR control knob (for the fan), and a new clip-on mechanism for S939 and AM2.  If the installation process looks too complicated, maybe you could look for the new version with the clips - no motherboard or RM removal required!


----------



## drade (Dec 24, 2006)

Just like to add to this review...

I get gret temps 22c-27c normally not over clocked, not gamed.

What I like about it is it cools great, pretty easy to put in, fits any 120mm fan or even bigger if your a pro and can mod, great for airflow, cools the whole mobo..

Cons, Just checked my comp 2 weeks ago (hadnt done any maintence for a very long time) and I notice my cpu cooler is lower then usaul (only covering half the cpu) and then I push up on the bigtyphoon, and I notice it moved down, and I can move it up...So lets see it did loosen up alot...I just put a memorex cd plastic circle case thing, goes right under the cpu cooler, looks like sh!t in my computer but it holds up the cooler awsome. Another con is dust builds up on the surface of it a ton, im to lazy to take it of at the moment but its kind of gross. And the last thing is they just came out with the newer edition were its 90% easier to install it seems like..

My own rating for this is a 8/10, great product, just install right.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 25, 2006)

Good part about the new one is it's easier to install.  Bad part - I believe it won't work for anyone with the IHS removed.


----------



## drade (Dec 25, 2006)

Yea..Not a good idea...But the new one looks so much easier to install, but the old one is still great..just a little dissapointed it slid half way down my cpu and was tugging my mobo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Wing Nuts*

Anyone know what Size/Thread type Wing Nuts to use with the Machine Screws that come with the Cooler? As im trying to find an alternative for easier assembly, Just too bad TT never thought of that.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 22, 2007)

Id just like to say
Nice review 

Incredibly well documented and organised 
Photographic content is also superb.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got one of these for my K7 as I was having overheating problems with the previous stock-ish HSF setup. Had to get a bigger case to avoid fouling the powersupply and bend some of the heat pipes to clear a row of capacitors but it's made a world of difference to my temps. My chip still doesn't overclock well though.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anyone know what Size/Thread type Wing Nuts to use with the Machine Screws that come with the Cooler? As im trying to find an alternative for easier assembly, Just too bad TT never thought of that.



It's been a while since I did this review, but I think they were something like M4 or #4/40.  I have used one with #6/32 that came with the stock retention frame for an AMD 939 CPU, so I even tried a 775 with the #6/32 and it worked fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2007)

t_ski said:


> It's been a while since I did this review, but I think they were something like M4 or #4/40.  I have used one with #6/32 that came with the stock retention frame for an AMD 939 CPU, so I even tried a 775 with the #6/32 and it worked fine.



This is for a SKT A CPU, so i gotta use the old mounting system (Bolts/H brackets)


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2007)

Should work the same way, as long as the bolts fit through the holes.  Like I said, I think the original ones are M4 or #4/40, one of the two.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2007)

so is that the specification on Wing Nuts to use?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2007)

So, you are wanting to get some wing nuts and attach the heatsink using the original factory screws?  What you need to do is take one of the screws down to your local hardware store and let them match it up for you. (Or you could remove a nut and take that instead, and match it up with what kind of bolt will fit in it.) They usually have charts or test guides that let you match up what you have to see what you need.  Off hand I can't tell you exactly what the thread & pitch are since I do not have one here right now.  If you have it installed right and don't want to take it all apart the only thing I could suggest it to email Thermaltake.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 23, 2007)

i swear thermaltake has to make cpu coolers bigger then the mobo. lmao. mines is huge. i got a v1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2007)

t_ski thx for the input, i guess ill take one of the screws down to a Sears or a Home Depot/Lowes and either find Wing Nuts that fit the Screws or find a Screw Set with Wing Nuts that fit the diameter of the H Plates on the BT. I currently dont have the Cooler Installed atm as im using the Thermalright SI-97 that came free with the Spare CPU i bought.


----------

